# What new poverty spec car would you choose.



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

So this is an interesting one, I don't think it's been asked before.

If you could buy a new car that is in the realms of possibility for the average person but it HAS to be new and complete entry level poverty spec...

Would you buy a better brand to get nicer build materials etc but no toys at all or a cheaper brand so you got more toys as standard?

I honestly don't know what I'd choose. I'm leaning towards my choice would probably be and entry level 1 series but then would the entry/lowest spec petrol engine be powerful enough.

It's a tough decision, what would you buy?

EDIT: This is a hypothetical question, interested to see which way people lean that's all.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't really know.
Something that's meant to be cheap. So you aren't paying for a premium badged car, with no kit.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Poverty spec would imo be rubbish no what manufacturer anyway so id buy a cheap car.
Initially thought kia bit they aren't as cheap as they once where.
Cheapest estate on the market that I can fit a bike rack to the roof and can fit luggage in, two kids and the dog when the time comes


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All depends on your budget I suppose, But I do like a car with that premium feel and solid build quality.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

skoda octavia or seat leon both just rebadged VW's and have good reputations they both have space too for the new arrival coming


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lots of variables and what is acceptable to different people is very subjective.

For example, high end Pug 308 is very nice in every sense of the word. I'd rather have one than a low spec 1 Series, A class, A3 etc but that's because I don't place value on a badge/don't have self esteem issues.

However, if the comparison is a high end Dacia Sandero vs poverty spec Fiesta... Then I'd be tempted to go for the Fiesta. Nothing against the Sandero though.

Edit: Seat Leon is a great car that I'd probably consider in your situation. Doesn't feel like a "cheap" brand either if that's something that'd bother you.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> skoda octavia or seat leon both just rebadged VW's and have good reputations they both have space too for the new arrival coming





millns84 said:


> Lots of variables and what is acceptable to different people is very subjective.
> 
> For example, high end Pug 308 is very nice in every sense of the word. I'd rather have one than a low spec 1 Series, A class, A3 etc but that's because I don't place value on a badge/don't have self esteem issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for tailoring your answers to me but this was just a hypothetical question.

Genuinely interested in just the basic question. What would you choose if you had to go new but could only pick the entry spec car.

EDIT: My reason for the 1 series would be RWD.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i think Kia do very decent basic level cars which are pretty well spec'd as standard plus 7 years warranty!!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

When I wanted a new poverty spec car for my daily commute I opted for the Peugeot 108.

Literally never even so much as sat in one, let alone driven one. Walked in to the showroom, put my deposit down and went for the most basic one there was. The guy was like 'If you go for the next one up you get air con and touch screen.' I was like, never had air con so I won't miss it, the windows open so that'll do me. Don't need a touch screen either, spent years with a tape deck. :lol:

It got to the choice of colours and they were all an extra other than red, so you guessed it - I got a red one.

Literally not a single penny of extras out of me. I am that tight I turn off the gas when I turn the bacon over. :lol:

Best thing is that with no road tax, 60+ to the gallon and cheapo insurance the car is self financing from the monthly saving on the petrol.

Love it, cracking little car. Still don't see the point of switchable traction control on a car with 68BHP but hey ho...

EDIT:

This is the wheel trim-rocking beastie!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

wayne451 said:


> When I wanted a new poverty spec car for my daily commute I opted for the Peugeot 108.
> 
> Literally never even so much as sat in one, let alone driven one. Walked in to the showroom, put my deposit down and went for the most basic one there was. The guy was like 'If you go for the next one up you get air con and touch screen.' I was like, never had air con so I won't miss it, the windows open so that'll do me. Don't need a touch screen either, spent years with a tape deck. :lol:
> 
> ...


I love this  Well done.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Lots of toys on a cheaply built car probably doesn't bode well in terms of ownership experience, and lets face it how many toys do we really use ?

I've no need to electric rear windows, keyless go, waggle your foot to open the boot, turning headlamps, sat nav to name a few.

Can't remember when i even last used front fog lamps - maybe 3 years ago ?

I think i'd rather sit in a well built poorly equipped car, knowing it was probably doing all i 'needed' from a car reliably. You can probably get an app for everything else !


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Iv literally just bought a new daily car budget was 5k, I happend to stumble across a pajero for £1200 Just had all belts done and a new clutch I thought why not, turns out it's got loads of toys, duel zone climate, central locking, auto folding mirrors, heated windscreen, heated mirrors, electric everything, auxiliary heaters so when I get in it's warm right away it's even got a duel battery system and a heated fuel filter housing for when it's really cold what more can you ask for? okay it's not exactly the best looking motor although I quite like it and it's not the best on fuel doing around 30 mpg on the daily commute but If it all goes **** up it's got £800 worth of wheels and tires on so I'll cut my losses.

Anyway point been there's so many 1-2k cars to choose from over a brand new poverty car.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Having always gone for high spec cars I'd have to cheat and say a base spec Volvo V90 Momentum as that has everything I'd need without paying for any options but to answer the question properly I'd probably go for anything where the base spec had air conditioning as a minimum. Wouldn't have a premium brand as it doesn't feel right to have a poverty spec premium car but the new Merc C Class isn't so bad in base trim apart from the hideous standard wheels. 

The basic S Spec Skoda's are ok, especially the Octavia and Superb which come with DAB radios etc


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would not buy a poverty spec car new. I would always buy a second hand one and aim for whatever kit I wanted.

There is nothing worse than buying a brand new car with zero options, you do yourself no favours when trying to move it on because it won't have any options, it might not even look that attractive.

I do not understand people buying new cars on finance, particularly low end or non-premium brands, surely saving up a few grand and just buying a second hand car makes more sense? Borrowing money to buy a depreciating asset? Madness.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Like Cookiemonster, I would cheat likewise and say a BMW 520d SE for me.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

"Poverty spec", never heard that term before but it conjured up visions of barefoot folk queuing up for a car!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Mikesphotaes said:


> "Poverty spec", never heard that term before but it conjured up visions of barefoot folk queuing up for a car!


He means entry level cars like a BMW 318i with more blanks than switches. Nasty.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Alfa Giulia as it's a gorgeous car regardless, drives brilliantly even on the base model and gets good amounts of equipment as standard.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

BMW and "poverty" don't go together in my mind, but if I had to buy a cheap car, maybe a VW UP! basic spec, no frills or thrills, but should be economical and reliable.
But, personally, I would go for something second hand with a bit of soul.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

donfresh said:


> View attachment 50745


i was waiting for this after i saw the first sandero comment :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> Thanks for tailoring your answers to me but this was just a hypothetical question.
> 
> Genuinely interested in just the basic question. What would you choose if you had to go new but could only pick the entry spec car.
> 
> EDIT: My reason for the 1 series would be RWD.


In Pov Spec and with the smallest engine RWD will not change the way it drives, it won't feel or drive as sharp as a poverty spec FWD car from say Ford.

It won't have enough power either to be useful for RWD to make any difference.

In Pov spec you are better buying a lower brand, you will get more spec (engine/toys) in Pov spec. Just look at say a Golf Match... Polo Match etc. Base spec cars with bits added at run out time for the same price as Pov spec cars.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I own a BMW 316i compact. At the time it was the cheapest BMW you could buy. It might be bottom of the range, but it's still solid and well built plus of course rwd which is a major plus point. I'd take one over any other mid size hatchback with comparable performance which you could buy at the time.

These days, I have no idea, I don't know much about new cars. My personal preferences would drive me towards a BMW 1 series and accept it's going to be slow. It probably still better equipped than anything I currently own!

If you were talking actual cheap, basic cars then I really like the vw up. Typical German feel, plenty of space inside and I like the looks.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> In Pov Spec and with the smallest engine RWD will not change the way it drives, it won't feel or drive as sharp as a poverty spec FWD car from say Ford.
> 
> It won't have enough power either to be useful for RWD to make any difference.
> 
> In Pov spec you are better buying a lower brand, you will get more spec (engine/toys) in Pov spec. Just look at say a Golf Match... Polo Match etc. Base spec cars with bits added at run out time for the same price as Pov spec cars.


Absolute rubbish. My BMW compact only has about 110bhp in something which probably weighs 1300kg. It's slow, yet it's still very clearly rwd. To anyone with any idea about vehicle dynamics the torque reaction of the whole car under acceleration is very obvious. When you've driven rwd cars exclusively for several years jumping into a fwd car and feeling the driven wheels lift and tug the steering of you try and make a swift junction exit feels increasingly crude. I'm not talking about dropping the clutch and smoking the tyres, just brisk day to day driving.

You'll never get power oversteer in the dry in it, but can still feel the way it's driven affects its balance during cornering, and yes, if the mood takes you you can get the rear end twitching on a well sighted and empty wet roundabout.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Skoda citigo,same as vw up but cheaper,,shouldn't be too mortifying to pootle about in!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I would choose Dacia.

I commented at work that I could purchase 5 or 6 for the price I paid for my car.

As one goes wrong you just leave it at the side of the road and go and buy a new one.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

wayne451 said:


> . I am that tight I turn off the gas when I turn the bacon over. :lol:
> ..


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I would probably go for a more expensive one that feels better than getting a cheaper car with all the toys.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You know what Paddy Hopkirk said of fwd mini coopers "just point the front wheels in the direction you want to go and dont worry which way the rest of the car is pointing" 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Basic small cars are actually pretty fun in a sense. I traded in my 5series for a very basic vw up. Granted, mine isn't POV spec. It's the bluemotion move so has air con and stop start and aux in CDs player as well as electric window but the rest of the car is very basic. 

I feel because it's so small, light and economical I cna thrash it around quite safely and still within legal limits. Handles very well but I think having just 60bhp means it's not really ever going to loose traction or get enough speed to make it loose traction mid corner. After having higher end cars or cars that the roof comes off air con was a must as was electric windows. So Id be looking for a small car with electric windows and poss air con as standard. I could live without air con but notnwith window wonders. 

I'm also really enjoying the fact that my car has steel wheels and hub caps on. I don't have to worry about alloy wheels getting damaged or paint peeling orcleaning them so much.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Does poverty spec exists anymore?:lol:

Remember the days of having to wind your own windows down and having to wrestle with the steering wheel to turn it? 

It does appear that tech sells cars these days. I see Citroen town cars sold with selfie cameras now. 

If it was just a little town car I think I might brave a Renault Zoe or something like that. A Renault Twizy might be fun with windows. Just looking, I never realised they were that expensive.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Kerr said:


> Does poverty spec exists anymore?:lol:
> 
> Remember the days of having to wind your own windows down and having to wrestle with the steering wheel to turn it?
> 
> ...


I take it you like french cars because Joey Barton does not:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

brooklandsracer said:


> I take it you like french cars because Joey Barton does not:lol:


Joey Barton likes French..


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Kerr said:


> Joey Barton likes French..


Nice clip fella love it.

He been watching to many pink panther movies.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Harry_p said:


> Absolute rubbish. My BMW compact only has about 110bhp in something which probably weighs 1300kg. It's slow, yet it's still very clearly rwd. To anyone with any idea about vehicle dynamics the torque reaction of the whole car under acceleration is very obvious. When you've driven rwd cars exclusively for several years jumping into a fwd car and feeling the driven wheels lift and tug the steering of you try and make a swift junction exit feels increasingly crude. I'm not talking about dropping the clutch and smoking the tyres, just brisk day to day driving.
> 
> You'll never get power oversteer in the dry in it, but can still feel the way it's driven affects its balance during cornering, and yes, if the mood takes you you can get the rear end twitching on a well sighted and empty wet roundabout.


Owned many a BMW...

You wont power oversteer nor get any kind of rear drive feel with the TC (it will just understeer) with 110bhp with decent tyres. A Fiesta will feel much better to drive than a 118 in POV spec.

Why do you think BMW are going FWD with new small models, RWD is dead for small cars, no point, no requirement for it with modern electronics. Just look at sales figures on FWD Hot Hatches compared to RWD Hot Hatches.

The BMW will understeer quicker than the Fiesta.

Oh and i've owned more BMW RWD's than FWD Fiestas. But just have a go in both and tell me what feels sharper to drive... A 1.0L Eco Boost Fiesta or a 118i SE BMW.


----------

